# How cold before using heat lamps?



## bcvagoats (Sep 9, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone uses heat lamps for their barns, and if so, how low do you let the temperature get before doing so? Our goats/LGDs have a 24’x11’ shelter that has three totally closed sides and a fourth side that is open along the top half (like a stall front) for ventilation. I know there’s an inherent fire risk with heat lamps, so if there are better methods of heating, all tips are appreciated!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Where are you located? 


Goats really don’t need extra heat unless they are sick, old, or newborns. As long as they have good shelter and bedding to bed down in, they should be just fine.


----------



## bcvagoats (Sep 9, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Goats really don't need extra heat unless they are sick, old, or newborns. As long as they have good shelter and bedding to bed down in, they should be just fine.


Our nights here usually don't get below the teens, rarely a night around 0 F, and this doesn't happen until true winter usually. I have healthy young goats right now, but plan to breed our dairy girls next fall. For the newborns, what do you use for heating their area? If you have LGDs, have you found the same rule of no heating necessary under normal circumstances works for them?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Goats are really tough. As long as they can be in a dry area out of the wind, they can stand sub zero temperatures. Once newborns are dried off they can usually handle below freezing temperatures as well. 
The dogs seem to handle it even better than the goats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've only ever used heat lamps for new borns and then only for a couple of days if it's down in the 20's.
I've had a big single kid born in the afternoon that was dried off and had a full stomach and we didn't use any type of heat and it got down to 25 her first night.
After they are a couple of days old they are fine.
I have Great Pyrenees and they love the cold.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

bcvagoats said:


> Our nights here usually don't get below the teens, rarely a night around 0 F, and this doesn't happen until true winter usually. I have healthy young goats right now, but plan to breed our dairy girls next fall. For the newborns, what do you use for heating their area? If you have LGDs, have you found the same rule of no heating necessary under normal circumstances works for them?


I see you are in VA 

Yep, the LGD's Love winter! We do provide adequate shelter and bedding, the dogs choose where they want to go. If the dogs looked cold or uncomfortable, I'd give them heat. But that's never happened 

You are best to judge whether or not the newborns need extra heat. I pull and bottle feed all my kids, they do not have their dam to snuggle with, so I do provide heat lamps as needed. 
I highly recommend the premier 1 style heat lamp with the pressed glass bulb. I won't use anything else! They are the safest heatlamps on the market, and are well worth the $$! Don't skimp here. It's always a good idea to have one or two on hand anyway, in the event of an emergency.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as they aren't in direct wind, have lots of dry straw and fresh water, lots of hay (a full rumen helps keep them warm) and a buddy to snuggle with, they should do fine. Shivering and fuzzy hair help them warm up. But, if one is all hunchy, by themselves or pressing the head against the wall, then that one is ill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I live in Montana we get realy cold like -15F
we never use any heat in our barns. the goats have a supper warm coat and do not need more. Also a rapped change of temp is prone to cause pneumonia. Do not put coats on your goats ether a coat prevents the goats hair from standing up and giving your goat more insulation. The goat hair coat is as a thermostat to keep the at just the right temp.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I live in Maine, where it can get down to -50. I have never used any kinds of heating for the goats- no lamps, no heaters, no coats, just deep straw bedding and hay in their bellies. I even keep the door to their stall open year round so they can get out if they so desire or need.

I had a barn fire in 2011, set by a local kid. My dogs got out of the barn because they had a run in type of set up. I thought I was being safe by locking my goats in the barn, so they died because of it. While my fire was intentional, I am totally paranoid about fire now. I have no electricity in my barn and refuse to have heat lamps. Every year, at least 2 farms go up in flames in my area because of them or some other heat source they decided the goats/chickens/pigs needed to stay warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg: That is cold.


----------



## bcvagoats (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank y’all for the advice. Lottsagoats1, I am so sorry you had to go through that and for the loss of your goats.

For LGDs, what about puppies? I have an older male Great Pyrenees who does fine, but just got an 8 week old pup who will grow to be his working partner. I don’t trust them to stay together overnight yet because she’s so small and he doesn’t always know how big he is. How cold is too cold for her without having a body or puppy pile to sleep under?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can get a dog heating pad that only warms up while she's on it. I have one and I love it. I use it for newborn, sick or cold goats and for my tri paw dog when the weather changes. It's got a no chew cord as well. I got mine from amazon


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goofy - what brand is this?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Goofy - what brand is this?


Hi, mine is made by petfactors.
@goatblessings
I couldn't find the exact same unit I have but this is basically the same thing

https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products...2BHCXAB4075&psc=1&refRID=WWPTSZDG12BHCXAB4075


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Yep, yep, yep! Windbreak, lots of straw and all you can eat hay = warm goats. My LGD has his own 4’x6’ dog house with a Tractor Trailer mud flap for a door. We shut the goat door at night and fill the LGD house with straw as well if he wants his own space. Wake up most mornings to him laying in the snow when it’s in the single digits. He won’t use his house until it’s sub zero. Also quality heated water buckets that keep the water warm to the touch don’t hurt either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------

